

$39 USD CJDNS Router (Modified TL-WR703N with 64MB RAM Running OpenWRT) - enhide
http://enhide.com/

======
enhide
I can only accept Bitcoins, Litecoins and Dogecoins for now. Credit Card
payments will be enabled by next week. Free shipping within Singapore.

I have only manufactured 9 units. I will need 1 month to order more mods from
Shenzhen. The default router has less than 64MB RAM, so I got a guy in
Shenzhen to replace the RAM chip and ship it to my home in Singapore. I then
add cjdns and Barrier Breaker openwrt, and then ship it you guys.

It works plug and play with Hyperboria. I can also give you SSH root access to
the router so you can install anything you want.

It ships already paired with my nodes inside Hyperboria. Depending on the
shipping address, I will configure the router to connect to my nodes in
US/EU/Asia.

There is also a Web GUI for CJDNS which is easy to configure if you want to
connect to different nodes inside the meshnet.

